# First Car - Seat Ibiza or Ford Focus



## crazyhorse (28 Nov 2007)

Hello

I am about to purchase my first car (gulp!) with a budget maximum of EUR 7,500. Have narrowed the selection down to the above, but I would appreciate any insight people might have on which is better  - or even alternative good choices of first car. 
I'll be using the car for driving in Dublin city from suburbs to Luas, and down the country occasionally. 
I have already read the post re tips on buying a second hand car, very helpful thanks.


----------



## Caveat (28 Nov 2007)

Briefly, I would say that the Ibiza looks better and is more "fun" to drive, but the Focus will be more comfortable and roomier and will handle better. Reliability about the same (above average), resale better for the Focus - conversely, you'll probably get a newer Ibiza for your money. Basic Focus (80 bhp) is sluggish and Ibiza would feel nippier about town.

www.honestjohn.co.uk I think he actually describes the Ibiza as RECOMMENDED.

All things considered, personally I'd go for the Ibiza.

Smaller, but other classic first car choices are the Micra and Yaris. Micra is small obviously with a very small boot but is surprisingly nippy, has a light airy relatively high cabin, is actually fun to drive and is very reliable.

But they are usually love them or hate them type cars - and a lot may depend on whether you are male or female.

The Yaris, in my opinion is not as good a drive as the Micra and a tall driver will feel more cramped - but it will have better resale and be a little bit more reliable.


----------



## PetrolHead (28 Nov 2007)

Go for the Ibiza

Much more fun, more car for your money and cheaper to run/insure too.

My cousin's son has had one for the last two years (admitedly de does have an old XR3I as well) and he loves it.


For example...

=


----------



## crazyhorse (28 Nov 2007)

PetrolHead said:


> Go for the Ibiza
> 
> Much more fun, more car for your money and cheaper to run/insure too.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Petrolhead
This probably seems like a ridiculous question, but what do you consider makes a car "fun" to drive - I see this expression used frequently but am never quite sure what it means!


----------



## PetrolHead (28 Nov 2007)

A 'fun' car would be more spritly and just feel lighter and more agile than other cars. It can often be a perceived impression and the previous poster is right, the Focus probably would handle better... but that's not the point. For example, an original Mini would be far more 'fun' in most situations than, say, an M3... 

It's about the smile that the car puts on your face versus the cost at which the fun has derived... e.g

The fun factor for a car (F) is equal to the smile it puts on you face (S) divided by the cost incurred (C) squared thus...

F=S/C2


----------



## oldtimer (28 Nov 2007)

My daughter has an Ibiza (00) and has never given her any trouble. I drove it several times and was amazed how lovely it was to drive. My daughter is buying a new one in Jan 08. Excellent value new, €15,500 with many extras.


----------



## RS2K (29 Nov 2007)

Focus wins every time.


----------



## blinkbelle (29 Nov 2007)

My boyfriend used to have one. It was great never gave any trouble and very good value for money. I would defo go with the ibiza looks alot nicer than that shape focus you would probably be buying!


----------



## RS2K (29 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Briefly, I would say that the Ibiza looks better and is more "fun" to drive, but the Focus will be more comfortable and roomier and will handle better. Reliability about the same (above average), resale better for the Focus - conversely, you'll probably get a newer Ibiza for your money. Basic Focus (80 bhp) is sluggish and Ibiza would feel nippier about town.
> 
> www.honestjohn.co.uk I think he actually describes the Ibiza as RECOMMENDED.
> 
> All things considered, personally I'd go for the Ibiza.



Honest John has the Focus as HIGHLY RECOMENDED 

Seriously folks neither car is a ball of fire in 1.4 guise - heavy safe cars  with limited power.

The Focus is Ireland's best selling car, and Europe's too. It's good to drive, reliable and safe.

Ibiza is a cheaper Golf essentially. Focus beats both - comfortably.


----------



## Caveat (29 Nov 2007)

RS2K said:


> Ibiza is a cheaper Golf essentially


 
Polo actually no?  

In fairness to the (petrol) Focus I should add that it seems to be one of the quietest cars in it's class - no-one seems to comment on this.  Whether it's due to a refined engine or very well insulated cabin I don't know, but sometimes you wouldn't even know the engine is on.  

You'd expect this from a Merc or something but not an everyday car like the Focus - very impressive I thought.


----------



## deedee80 (29 Nov 2007)

I would go with the Focus.  Sturdy, reliable, comfortable car for good value.  I would have personally thought the Focus was superior to the Seat Ibiza but then it all just comes down to taste and preference at the end of the day.


----------



## PetrolHead (29 Nov 2007)

As well as taste and preference it comes down to cost... 

The original poster only has €7,500 so they're going to get a lot more Ibiza for their money than Focus...

Keep up people........


----------



## RonanC (29 Nov 2007)

RS2K said:


> Ibiza is a cheaper Golf essentially. Focus beats both - comfortably.


 
Ibiza and Golf are totally different and cannot be compared... 

Leon and Golf are similar. Same engines, same chassis, same gearbox.... old shape Leon has interior from an Audi A3.


----------



## RonanC (29 Nov 2007)

Have a look at the Seat Leon instead of the Ibiza. 

http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=848667

http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=807738

http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=795390

The Signo is the model to look for, has more standard features.


----------



## RS2K (29 Nov 2007)

RonanC said:


> Ibiza and Golf are totally different and cannot be compared...
> 
> Leon and Golf are similar. Same engines, same chassis, same gearbox.... old shape Leon has interior from an Audi A3.



Sorry you are correct here. Mea culpa. 

Focus vs Polo in cheap clothes? The Ibiza is not in the same class at all I think.


----------

